# Probleme de driver NVIdia suite au passage au kernel 2.4.20

## Doudou

Salut,

Je ne suis pas tres sure de la source du probleme mais je vais m'expliquer:

J'ai les driver NVidia 3123. Tout fonctionnait bien avec le noyaux 2.4.19. J'ai upgradé le noyaux, ré-installé les driver NVidia, X refonctionne, pas de probleme apparent. Je lance RTCW, je joue et là, le jeux ce dégrade, sacade, swap a toc...en gros, injouable!!

Je quite le jeux et la je m'appercoie que presque toute ma RAM est utilisé!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Un ps -aux ne me donne aucun process gourmand....je ferme X, pas de changement, toujours autant de mémoir utilisé...

 :Arrow:  Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le meme probleme?

 :Arrow:  Comme voir ce qui occupe la méméoir?

 :Arrow:   Une upgrade des driver NVidia serait elle utile?

Merci d'avance, Doudou.

----------

## px

a ce que j'ai pu lire cela serait les pilote 3123 qui merdent avec la memoire, il faudrait essayer avec les 4191

----------

## Doudou

Ca ne le me faisait pas avant l'upgrade du noyau.... pas grave, je testerais les nouveaux driver NVidia ce soir.

Merci.

----------

## DuF

j'avais le même problème avec les drivers 3123 et le noyau 2.4.19, en passant au 2.4.20 et aux drivers 4191 c'était bien mieux, mais là j'ai installé le noyau "gaming-sources" qui m'a l'air encore plus sympa.

----------

## Doudou

Voila maintenant avec quoi je tourne :

```

doudou@doudou doudou $ uname -r

2.4.20-gentoo-r1

doudou@doudou doudou $ emerge -s nvidia

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

 

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.4191

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4191

      Size of downloaded files: 2,133 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.4191-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4191-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 597 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

```

J'ai X qui tourne et qui me prend 6,7% de memoir et si j'ajoute les autres process je dois atteindre....allez....a peu pres 10%. J'ai 512 de RAM donc ca faut une cinquantaine de még....Seulement, depuis que j'ai lancé mon wolf j'ai beaucoup plus de mémoir utilisé :

```

doudou@doudou doudou $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        492          9          0         37        145

-/+ buffers/cache:        309        193

Swap:         1004         16        987

```

Je ne sais pas ce qui me bouffe 250Mb mais ca me soulle....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DuF

non mais c'est normal, du moins ça n'est pas anormal, chez moi ça agit de la même manière, j'ai ma mémoire prise à 98%, mais pourtant dès que j'ai besoin je n'ai pas de souci, il libère ce qu'il a mis en cache ou bufferisé et ça se passe très bien. Alors qu'auparavant justement il avait tendance à ne pas libérer la mémoire et donc à swaper pour un oui ou un non.

Qu'il prenne de la mémoire ce n'est pas grave, qu'il swap pour rien là par contre c'est pas norma, mais si ce n'est pas le cas il n'y a pas lieu de s'inquiéter !

Pour info actuellement j'utilise le noyau gaming-sources qui pour une utilisation desktop est bien mieux que le gentoo je trouve, après une semaine d'uptime et de jeux quotidiens, mon swap est toujours à 0%.

----------

## Doudou

ben en fait, tu peux voir que j'utilise 309Mb sans cache ou autre buffer. Je vais jouer ce soir, je vais vite voir si ca déconne. Je vous confirmerai ca demain.

----------

## DuF

```
localdomain root # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           504        496          7          0         80         80

-/+ buffers/cache:        336        167

Swap:          933          3        930

```

Voilà chez moi, comme tu peux voir c'est pas mieux, pourtant à l'utilisation c'est très souple, ça répond vite et ça ne swap pas sur le disque, j'ai une semaine d'uptime et toute cette semaine j'ai toujours joué un petit peu à serious sam, wolf.....

----------

## Doudou

Je trouve ca domage qu'au repos il utilise autant de RAM... Ca casse l'image de linux...enfin je ne sais pas comment ca réagie avec les plus petit system. J'vous  dirai demain si j'ai eu des problemes    :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ...Pour info actuellement j'utilise le noyau gaming-sources qui pour une utilisation desktop est bien mieux que le gentoo je trouve...

 

Coucou DuF,

Qu'entends-tu par bien mieux pour une utilisation desktop ???

(Est-ce que je recompile mon kernel cette nuit, voilà la question ...   :Laughing:  )

----------

## px

du moment qu'il arrive a utiliser toute la memoire d'une bonne maniere je m'en fout qu'il me la libere ou pas... prend un win 98, si tu as 512Mo de ram, tu n'en a que 128 dispo par le systeme, et avec la charge du systeme, il ne t'en reste pas des masses...

----------

## Sleeper

 *Doudou wrote:*   

> Je trouve ca domage qu'au repos il utilise autant de RAM...

 

Ben je vois pas trop en quoi .. Le fait que ce soit bufferise qq part par le kernel ne veut pas dire utilise ... Sinon, partant de ce principe, on peut dire que 100 % de la memoire est boufee non  :Wink: 

----------

## px

sinon il y a toujours la solution de mettre un noyau en openmosix si tu as plusieurs machine... comme ca, tu as un gros ordinateur avec tout un tas de ram, de capacité de calcul : )

----------

## DuF

 *px wrote:*   

> du moment qu'il arrive a utiliser toute la memoire d'une bonne maniere je m'en fout qu'il me la libere ou pas... prend un win 98, si tu as 512Mo de ram, tu n'en a que 128 dispo par le systeme, et avec la charge du systeme, il ne t'en reste pas des masses...

 

Au contraire c'est super méga important qu'il la libère comme il faut, car qd comme moi au bout d'une semaine d'uptime dès que tu lances un truc il swappe tout sur le disque, en me retrouvant avec un swap de 400Mo..... bah c'est pas la joie, car un disque ide c'est pas de la mémoire vive niveau performances et je trouve ça anormal qd on a 512 de ram qu'il en vienne à swapper des blocs de dizaine de Mo d'un coup, pour une utilisation desktop c'est vraiment la misère (point de vue totalement personnel).

Mais j'admet que sur ce problème précis les drivers nvidia y sont pour beaucoup avec leur "$*ù£¤§%" de problème mémoire...

Mais avec les drivers 4191 et le noyau gaming-sources (qui a les patchs -ck) cela est "pratiquement" corrigé à 100%.

Et cela est en réponse à la question d'origine  :Wink: 

----------

## px

quelle maitrise : )

----------

## DuF

oué je sais merci  :Wink: 

----------

## px

non non, j'insiste, ca viens du fond du coeur. Je le pense vraiment : )

----------

## dioxmat

bon juste comme ca, free, top ou ps disent nimporte quoi en ce qui concerne X. ils incluent aussi la memoire video, l'agp aperture size, etc. donc effectivement ca fait beaucoup. dailleurs si tu veux tester, tu prends une becane avec pas trop trop de ram et une carte video avec plin de ram, tu verras que sans swapper top peut te dire que tu depasse ta ram. donc pas de panique, c normal. apres les drivers nivida sont plutot chelous sur la memoire, ya surement du memory leak quelque part au moins dans les 3123 ...

----------

## DuF

oué avec les 3123 ct catastrophique chez moi, j'ai même eu mon premier kernel panic à cause de ça, avec les 4191 ct mieux mais des fois la mémoire anflait un peu trop excessivement au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation, avec les 4191 et le noyau basé sur gaming-sources ça a pour le moment résolu le problème (pour le moment car ça fait seulement une semaine que je l'ai mis, mais c toujours mieux qu'avant  :Smile:  ) !

----------

## Doudou

Bonne nouvelle!!!!    :Laughing: 

Les Gaming Source + 4191 marche top chez moi. J'ai pu jouer 3 heures hier soir et, en fermant wolf, retrouver la RAM initialement utilisé. Par contre, j'avait réellement un probleme avec le 2.4.20 normale....plantage avec les 2 drivers NVidia...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dioxmat : Merci pour les renseignement, si j'ai bien compris, free sert a titre indicatif mais est loin d'etre une science exacte!    :Confused: 

Sleeper : Je parlait de mémoir utilisé réellement, sans buffer ni cache bien entendu! Je pensais que c'était donné sur la ligne -/+ buffers/cache de la commande free.

px et DuF : On arrete de s'astiquer mutuellement!     :Laughing: 

----------

## px

on ne s'asitique pas, c'est juste une marque de complicité

----------

## Doudou

mouaif....    :Laughing: 

Bon, je viens de tomber sur un truc louche dans le dmesg :

```

0: NVRM: AGPGART: failed to allocate agp offset

```

y'a une 30aine de ligne, vous voyez pas d'ou ca peu venir?

----------

## DuF

Change de drivers AGP, moi j'utilise NVAGP avec AGPGART j'avais quelques soucis au niveau du module, des fois il partait en live, pas trop compris, en tout cas avec nvAGP c mieux.

Et puis soit pas jaloux doudou qu'avec px on se comprend, c'est pas un râleur comme toi  :Wink: 

----------

## Doudou

Doudou's Story : Suite et Fin!   :Laughing: 

Bon, finalemement, je suis revenu au 3123 (car XINE+nvtv ne fontionnait plus comme avant) et tout va bien donc j'avais réellement un probleme avec le linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1.

Walou, bonne journée a tous!

----------

## DuF

Hum ? C'est quoi le souci avec xine+nvtv ?

Moi j'ai les 4191 et j'ai aucun souci pour utiliser xine et nvtv, ni même mplayer et nvtv, ça marche niquel pour utiliser la sortie TV.

----------

## Doudou

en fait, quand je lance XINE+nvtv, j'ai l'écran qui change de fréquence et il scintille mais tout fonctionne normalement (avec les deux driver). Ensuite, une fois la lecture terminé, je ferme XINE mais la l'écran ne revient pas a la fréquence initiale et continu a scintiller... Pour récuperer la bonne fréquence je fait un "CTRL"+"ALT"+"+" suivie de "CTRL"+"ALT"+"-". Avec le 3123, pas de probleme   :Laughing:  , avec les autres, pas de changement...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Walou le pourquoi du comment!   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

un problème de modlines ?

si tu définis la résolution équivalente à celle de la tv dans ton XF86Config peut être cela résoudrait le problème.

----------

## Doudou

je ne change pas de résolution quand je lance XINE, juste de fréquence.

----------

## DuF

ah beh moi il change, mon moniteur passe dans la résolution de la télé je crois bien.

----------

## Doudou

oui, quand tu es en plein écran, pas quand tu viens juste de lancer XINE et que tu n'a pas encore chargé de vidéo...

----------

## DuF

ah oué effectivement, je n'ai pas ça.

----------

## cpc

Essaye le nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r1.ebuild.

Il ne bouffe plus la ram comme un sauvage si tu as patche ton 2.4.20 ou utilise le noyau gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2.ebuild.

----------

## Doudou

Ok, je testerais mais juste pour voir car, comme je te dit, tout va bien en ce moment...enfin...allait bien, mais rien a voir avec Gentoo, juste ma carte mere qui a eu un coup de soleil...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

